# Hay Feeders at Walmart for $3



## OneFineAcre (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey,
Check out these hay feeders they sell at Walmart for only $3 

www.onefineacre.com


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 29, 2012)

Perfect! 

That reminds me of Drews face when he saw some 50$ feeders at the farm supply.  He said "I could make that!"


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 29, 2012)

Have they figured out how to lay in them.  I can see that being next.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 29, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Have they figured out how to lay in them.  I can see that being next.


x2

then it will get poop in them and they won't eat.


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 29, 2012)

I was thinking...what a bunch of well mannered goats! Mine...well, mine are bigger goats and they would  stand inside and poop in it...if not break it already...after they pull all the hay out first.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 29, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Have they figured out how to lay in them.  I can see that being next.


The kids do lay in them and poop.

But, they usually eat all of the hay pretty quick and don't leave much to waste.

I sometimes will take bungee straps and wrap around a tree and they don't turn them over too bad.

I also usually put them in fairly clean area and they will nibble some off of the ground.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 29, 2012)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 29, 2012)

I actually have a couple of hanging feeders that I bought from Hoeggers Supply, but my herd has expanded quite a bit and they couldn't keep up.  Heck, it seems like I'm building new housing about every weekend.

We came up with this idea to give them hay when we go to shows.  Get $2 dishpans to give feed as well.

It has been a stop gap solution for the farm until I can build some covered hay feeders.  I've seen a couple of good ideas on here.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 29, 2012)

LOL, I was thinking, "Seriously, WalMart has hay feeders where she lives!  No fair!"  I know some people have said theirs carry goat or chicken feed.  Depends on where you live I guess.  It annoys me to no end that where I live is considered a part of Chicagoland---I am closer to Michigan than Illinois and our town couldn't be less city.


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Dec 30, 2012)

That's a pretty good idea, but I would hang mine about 3 feet off the ground. I may try it and see if it works!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 30, 2012)

Hahaha!!! Ours is almost free  We took some leftover welded wire fence and applied it to the outside of our fencing in a half moon shape. Drop the hay in and they stick their heads through the fence holes to munch.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 31, 2012)

Sometimes I just use a cardboard box, or the plastic tub from the protein tub.  Anything to get it more centralized and off the ground can really help.


----------



## gibbsgirl (Jan 1, 2013)

Here's what we use to feed at the fair.

We bought planters from Dollar General on clearance, I think $2 or so each.  They're the metal kind that have that brown "natural" mat liner in them.  We take out the liner and hang them in our pens for hay feeders.

Works great.  Done it for two summers now.

Depending on the shape of the planter, some come with handy hanging chains that we can use.  Other kinds we usually zip tie to the pen.


----------



## julierx1 (Jan 1, 2013)

LOL   Im so glad there are others out there that use whatever they can find!! For my main herd I set a roll of hay out and keep the top covered and the twine on it until they really start to dig in. Then I remove the twines and smash it down as we go keeping the top covered so they will stay out and water will to!!  In my kidding stall I found these basket looking things laying around the farm that are my 93 yr. old father in law's. I took bailer twine and hang them in the corner of each stall and fill them up. I finallt goat around to asking my husband ( who is 20 yrs. older than I) what they actually were and he told me they were egg baskets!!! Lol 

We have tons around here and they work out great for me at no cost or waste!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 2, 2013)

gibbsgirl said:
			
		

> Here's what we use to feed at the fair.
> 
> We bought planters from Dollar General on clearance, I think $2 or so each.  They're the metal kind that have that brown "natural" mat liner in them.  We take out the liner and hang them in our pens for hay feeders.
> 
> ...


That is a good idea.  Our market lamb and goats don't get any hay, but when we show in the open class I never now where to put the hay, we don't have enough of those expensive hanging feeders for hay and grain.  I will for sure try to remember that idea.


----------

